# Cast green spruce cone



## Jdaschel (Feb 26, 2013)

This is a pen from the blanks that I had listed on here. This was a special order for my friend. 
Enjoy


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 26, 2013)

James I got my blanks in yesterday and they look awesome. Even a better treat is when you are drilling them for tubes and they give off that spruce smell WOWSER!! Hope mine comes out as nice as that pen!!


----------



## Jdaschel (Feb 26, 2013)

Theyy turn really well, be careful around the ends, so they dont chip out. So take a paper towel, put some thin ca on it, and dip the barreltrimmed ends in them for a light coating just to hold it in there.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 26, 2013)

10-4 thanks


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 27, 2013)

Nicely done James!

Les


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 27, 2013)

very nice -- the combination of forest items and the forest green resin works superbly


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 27, 2013)

Very nice, been waiting patiently to see one of these finished.


----------



## healeydays (Feb 27, 2013)

Heh James,

Did I see a couple of your pens as finalists in contests at IAP? Congrats...


----------



## Jdaschel (Feb 27, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Heh James,
> 
> Did I see a couple of your pens as finalists in contests at IAP? Congrats...



I wish! I entered 3 and I didnt get any into the final rounds. 
But, there is always next year.


----------

